# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Максимальный обьем памяти?

## mcaris

Здравствуйте.
Снова с вопросом...
Имеется мать с общим объемом памяти 2гб-2 планки по гигу.(DDR 400Mhz). При покупке и установке возникла дилемма-В мануале указано
каждый слот принимает 128/256/512 мб планки оперативки,суммой не более 2гб в общем на двух слотах вместе.
Из чего делаем вывод
1 512+512=1
2 Остается еще 1 гиг до двух.
На свой страх покупаем 2 планки по 1гигу(не по 512 как указано)-ура-заработало!Ну  не тупизна?
Теперь исходя из вышеописанного,вопрос
PC-Wizard показывает,что на данных слотах может быть установлено 
Max. Module Size :	3072   
Max. Memory Size :	6144  
Это меня повергло в полный транс.
Как это можно проверить на практике,и нужно ли?
Может кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой?
Мать SiS-760 Foxon АМД атлон3000+ одно ядро.Память 2гб-2 планки по гигу.(DDR 400Mhz)

----------


## galaxisltd

на сколько извесно, максимальный объем памяти DDR 400 - 1GB.
То что в мануале не указано, так может на тот момент 1GB еще не поступили в продажу

----------

